# CuradoI like new issue.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend calls me last night says his new CuradoI when cranking the handle the spool does not turn only the pawl will move back n forth.I have not been into these new ones anywhere to start trouble shooting.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The exact same thing happened to mine the second time I used it. I did not mess with trying to fix it after finding other folks with the same problem and just exchanged it for a different reel.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> The exact same thing happened to mine the second time I used it. I did not mess with trying to fix it after finding other folks with the same problem and just exchanged it for a different reel.


Wow ok it was bought used no box or paper work I will tare it down because I own a metaniumXG and will need to sooner or later in with the new but not out with the old.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> My friend calls me last night says his new CuradoI when cranking the handle the spool does not turn only the pawl will move back n forth.I have not been into these new ones anywhere to start trouble shooting.


Shimano will be all over this and I am sure Dan will answer too.

Unlikely to be anything serious, the reel is not properly going into gear or there was some problem with assembly of the drag.

If the drag tightens normally then you are able to eliminate that, then for some reasone either the pinion is not sliding on the spindle properly (perhaps too tight a fit or needs to be lubed) or some other problem with assembly of the springs returning the pinion so it doesn't go into gear. The idle gears that run the pawl are seperate from the turning of the spool.

After this gets sorted out I am sure it will work without trouble for years.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like the pinion gear isn't engaging the spool shaft pin, make sure the shaft pin hasn't broke of fell out.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bubba, what fish market did you buy that big fish in your avatar pic?? LOL.

I have 3 great books for your collection, all hardback and pics in color.
Reels, rods, boats, and lots and lots more pics of fishing tackler from appox 1890.
One book has 352 pages, other has 368 pages and last has 352 pages also.
All three are for you, come and get them, Doyle


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bubba more pics, all are hardbound.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If I had to take a guess, most likely the pinion gear is rusted in the X-Ship pinion support bearing which is not allowing it to re-engage.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

MattK said:


> If I had to take a guess, most likely the pinion gear is rusted in the X-Ship pinion support bearing which is not allowing it to re-engage.


Yea, if the reel has seen salt anything is possible.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> Bubba more pics, all are hardbound.


Oh wow thanks Doyle I'm on vacation this week and you live on my way to the ramp,I love them already bk Ruben.
Ha the truth will set me free my boy Noah got his person best trout just Friday he is still gleaming this am lol.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree with Matt. I have seen a few where the clutch doesn't disengage all of the way. Try slapping the reel with the palm of your hand and see if this helps. If not, the pinion is stuck to the bearing. The reel will need to be opened and cleaned up.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine does the same. I have to press down really hard on the button for it to click or push the button up hard until it clicks.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

fishingjordan said:


> Mine does the same. I have to press down really hard on the button for it to click or push the button up hard until it clicks.


That is fixed by simple liberal applying of a good lube that rust doesn't like.

Take an old toothbrush and saturate it with Reel-X and give a good skrub flooding underneath all the plates and linkages. It will go in and out of gear smoothly after that.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

I am also experiencing some issues with the new curado. About 50% of the time after I cast, it wont engage unless I manually lift the button back up. other than that its been a pretty solid reel. Does anyone know what causes this?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

More than likely there is corrosion on the outer or inner bearing for the pinion gear. It causes the pinion gear to get stuck in place.


----------

